# Edit a Post?



## spryte (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm probably looking right at it and just can't see it, but I can't figure out how to edit my post.  I searched this section and didn't anything either.

Am I missing something?  

(I'd like to correct a spelling error)


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Spryte,
Right at the bottom of your post you will see "edit" and "quote" buttons.  Just click on the edit button and it will take you to a screen where you can edit or delete.  Hope that helps, if you need anything else, please feel free to contact me or any of the mods/admins.


----------



## spryte (Mar 4, 2009)

Weird!  I have that option on my post here in this thread.  But my post from this morning in the March 4th dinner thread doesn't have that option.

Is there a time limit on editing?


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2009)

There are actually time limits on how long you have before you can not longer edit a post. If you need something edited after you no longer have access just ask one of the mods or admins and we can do it for you.


----------



## spryte (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok, thanks!  I'm pretty sure it's cool to leave it as pork chop instead of chops!

I proof read more carefully in the future.  =)


----------



## spryte (Mar 4, 2009)

I dig the new look around here  =)


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks, GB, I wasn't aware of that fact.  I guess that's why you are site administrator and I am just a junior mod! 

Spryte, PM me your change and I will be happy to make it for you!


----------



## spryte (Mar 4, 2009)

It's not a big deal... thanks though!


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 4, 2009)

spryte said:


> It's not a big deal... thanks though!



My apologies.  I didn't see your post above saying it was okay!  Glad you like the new look!


----------

